

Dark Matter Might Be Hiding In Microscopic Black Holes, Astrophysicists Say - givan
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/01/dark-matter-black-holes_n_5246091.html

======
mariusz79
It may also be hidden at the other side of the rainbow... Astrophysics is
losing a lot of time trying to come up with ideas to make something like dark
energy and dark matter possible. Maybe it's time to look at some other
theories that don't involve the dark whatever.

~~~
givan
Dark matter is not theory, is real, the gravitational effects have been
observed, we don't know what it is yet
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_matter](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_matter)

~~~
gibybo
Dark matter IS a theory. From the article you linked:

>Though the theory of dark matter remains the most widely accepted theory to
explain the anomalies in observed galactic rotation, some alternative
theoretical approaches have been developed which broadly fall into the
categories of modified gravitational laws and quantum gravitational laws.[11]

Whether something is a theory or not has nothing to do with whether it is
real, however.

